# Now the healing starts



## dre (Jan 30, 2010)

My wife has been telling me since she found out i had sex with a friend of ours that she wants a divorce. Well the friend has moved out of state. We have both lost our jobs and still have four children to take care of. So i think this is the defining moment in our relationship. I have agreed to sleep on the couch until further notice. She has made me sign legal papers to agree to pay half the bills. Well i start a new job next month. I guess what i am wondering is how do I go about rebuilding she said she needs sometime and space so i have moved to the couch. Sex is just not going to happen unless she is just dying for it. Or she decides to drink wine then i'm a shoe in. The real problem is my 18 yr old daughter found out I was cheating before my wife and now she hates me don't know what to do with that her friends sent her pictures of me w/ other woman (outside her home nothing sexual). Help me guys i just need a point in the right direction. I think my wife has finally decided to try and work thing out.


----------

